# Has anyone else had their Amazon account hacked or screwed up by Amazon?



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Last night I was making a small order from Amazon and was SHOCKED to see a $2200.00 order for a camera and a book.  Further investigation showed it is to be delivered to a dental office in New Mexico and fortunately was not charged to my credit card but instead another card had been added to my account that isn't mine...(confusing?) Just to make it interesting it was in Australian dollars. I called Amazon customer service (is that India??) to report and find out what is going on.
Of course they have no idea and are investigating.  Then today I get email notice of another order and the customer is requesting a VAT invoice.  I call again and the agent tells me it isn't my account order and he has no idea why I got the email.  Because it is international I assume it is the same customer as the first order.  Maybe hacking and fraud or maybe an Amazon screw-up?  The billing address was even changed on my account to the New Mexico address ( I live in Calif.).  I have removed all credit cards from the account and the agent suggests closing the account (I have sent another email to Amazon to request that and am waiting.)  The agent also suggested opening a new account so I could get my order before Christmas without using the old account.  explained I have Kindles, he says deregistar and reregistar( is that difficult??) and I am a Prime customer and want my membership transferred (we'll see if they manage that?)  So after all my venting I just want to ask you all ...1) have you ever heard of anything like this? 2) is it difficult to deregistar and reregistar? 3) I am leary to keep a credit card on file with Amazon now...can you keep an account open for the Kindle with just a gift card balance?  Thanks for listening and help.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Nope, never heard of it before.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I guess I am just lucky...


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've had my Discover card compromised twice, and my dad's Mastercard got hit in October, so I feel your pain.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

One suggestion is to make sure you use a password that, besides being "strong" (many characters, and includes both upper- and lower-case letters, numbers, and special characters) also is not used on any other web site in association with the same email and login name. That way if one site gets compromised (such as the Gawker-related sites recently) the hackers won't have the possibility of cracking your password and trying it on other sites where they might be able to make use of it. I don't have any way to know if this has anything to do with your situation, but it is a good guideline for anybody. (I use one email address and login name for less critical sites such as this forum, and a different email/login and assorted passwords for more "important" sites where damage can be done: banking site, Amazon, etc.)


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Someone on these boards had something similar happen and Amazon claimed no knowledge of hacking or anything.  I can't remember who nor how it got straightened out.  I would get all your cards off your account asap though.  I think you may be able to have an account with just a gift card but I am not sure.  Someone will know for sure.  I sure hope you don't have to download all your books again though.  That would be a huge drag on me.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I have 1100 books on my Kindle accouint, this would kill me. Thankfully it has never happened... (knocks on all the wood in the house.)


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for all the ideas.  I have changed most of my passwords and notified the bank that issued that card.  So far no charges.  I have taken the credit card information off both Amazon accounts and will wait to see what the "Fraud investigators" have to say.  I really don't want to close the original account because of our Kindles and don't really see why I should have to if there is not  credit card attached to it.  I still have a sneaking feeling that Amazon mixed up the account information...but even if they did I doubt they will admit it.  The whole thing was disconcerting but since my  credit card number was not used it did not cost me any money...just time and worry. If I find anything more out I will post the information.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Mollyb52 said:


> Thanks for all the ideas. I have changed most of my passwords and notified the bank that issued that card. So far no charges. I have taken the credit card information off both Amazon accounts and will wait to see what the "Fraud investigators" have to say. I really don't want to close the original account because of our Kindles and don't really see why I should have to if there is not credit card attached to it. I still have a sneaking feeling that Amazon mixed up the account information...but even if they did I doubt they will admit it. The whole thing was disconcerting but since my credit card number was not used it did not cost me any money...just time and worry. If I find anything more out I will post the information.


Deregistering and reregistering is NOT a big deal and should probably be done to ensure that whoever has used the account can't do so again. The fact that the address was changes indicates that SOMEONE actually was in the account and CHANGED it--not a mixup, not additional information. The multiple orders (VAT versus Australia) could be another indication that someone is attempting to use the account. Because they have successfully ordered from the account, just changing your password doesn't protect you completely because Amazon will show an order from them--so if they call CS and say they've been locked out, the account could be reset In their name--locking you out.

I'd take Amazon's advice and close it completely. When you reopen, keep in mind that if someone was actually in your account they know your address--it's probably not possible to search on your new account based on the address, but be careful nevertheless. Change the name on your account and definitely use a good password...

Well, that's what I would do. Good luck with it!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I got an email about 3 weeks ago from Amazon saying they had closed my Amazon account because it was linked to a previous account that had been closed for abuse. I have only ever had the Amazon account they closed. They investigated, sent me an email saying they were sorry and that they were reopening my account. I never did find out what had happened but they said my information was not at risk. I've kept a close look on everything and so far no problems.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Yikes...off to change my amazon password (to something stronger).


----------



## Rory Miller (Oct 21, 2010)

Not exactly the same, but as I said somewhere else, a friend was accidently sent to a collection agency by Amazon.  The collection agency demanded a credit card number to pay the amount he owned.  He called Amazon and made sure that this was legit and they said it was.  He paid the collection company via the credit card.  Then the next month he found out that (presumbably) the employee at the collection agency had stolen his credit card info and charged something and had it delivered to his house in Houston (where the company is located).  It was ordered the same day the collection agency payment went through, just a few hours after the collection agency closed for the night.  

Amongst the complaints about the collection agency on the internet is that they are known for hiring criminals. (TCR collections)


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

If you close the Amazon account and open a new one, aren't all the Kindle books that were on the original account gone? Wouldn't one lose the whole archive?


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes, I so need to know if I deregister and reregister my Kindles will I lose all my books archived at Amazon?  I have  removed my credit card from the account, notified the credit card company to be on the watch.  I have contacted Amazon everyday asking about this.  I even got all three of my credit reports and there was nothing fishy.  I still have a feeling it is an Amazon screw up.  Do you all think the account will be safe if I have no credit card attached to it and just use gift cards?  Or would you all close the account?  I would use a different account to make regular Amazon purchases and just use this one for Kindle books.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Mollyb52 said:


> Yes, I so need to know if I deregister and reregister my Kindles will I lose all my books archived at Amazon?


No, you will not. They remain in your Media Library on your account, and will appear in your archive when you re-register each device.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> No, you will not. They remain in your Media Library on your account, and will appear in your archive when you re-register each device.


But she is trying to close one account (the one with the Kindle purchases) and open another. Will her Kindle books transfer to the new account? That's what she's asking. I assume no, but I don't know for sure. Obviously, Amazon is going to have to accommodate her, considering the unique situation.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

CS said:


> But she is trying to close one account (the one with the Kindle purchases) and open another. Will her Kindle books transfer to the new account? That's what she's asking. I assume no, but I don't know for sure. Obviously, Amazon is going to have to accommodate her, considering the unique situation.


Normally, the answer would be no. . .but if one is forced to close one account because of an Amazon screw up or the account being hacked, I bet Amazon has a way to move the library to a new account so the books would still be available. I would definitely be asking the question were I in that position.


----------

